

Sodomy Hazing Leaves 13-Year-Old Victim Outcast in Colorado Town - newscasta
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-06-20/sodomy-hazing-leaves-13-year-old-victim-outcast-in-colorado-town.html

======
NovemberWest
_In at least four cases of sodomy hazing last year, the coach or supervising
teacher was alleged to have known about it, ordered it, witnessed it or
laughed about it, according to police reports and court filings._

Ugh. (Sounds like an argument for homeschooling.) I cannot imagine dealing
with something like this.

------
sp332
_While little research has been done on boy-on-boy sexual hazing, almost 10
percent of high school males reported being victims of rape, forced oral sex
or other forms of sexual assault by their peers, according to a 2009 study in
the Journal of Youth and Adolescence._

------
Inception
This is horrible...I will never understand why people do things like this.

I am glad to see that the victim stuck with wrestling as it is a great sport
that has had a positive impact on many people's lives.

~~~
bediger4000
It is terrible, made my palms sweat. But seeing the reaction from The
Authorities and the townspeople (misdemeanor charges, "After the principal
reported the incident to police, townspeople forced him to resign") makes me
think twice about the fear of exposure of hazing I have seen from victims.
Kind of makes me think we should advise kids to take justice into their own
hands, maybe. The victims might feel a bit redeemed after vigilante action,
and AT LEAST THEY TRIED.

------
doctorwho
Anyone who attacks the victim, dismissing it as no big deal, should be forced
to experience the EXACT same thing themselves. I bet that would change their
tiny little minds in a hurry.

